# G101 - As a wheel cleaner



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I used some today mixed 4-1 and it did clean the wheels and tyres well.

But it turned my callipers pinkish!!! Is this stuff pretty strong? I normaly use smart wheels or 3M wheel cleaner, but thought I would try G101 after getting some from work. I re-sealed the calipersand they came up ok again.

I don't normaly have to use gloves either, but my hands have went dry and wrinkley

I thought this was a mild APC??


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

4:1 is a pretty strong ratio, generally used for degreasing at that strength. 5:1 will remove polymer coatings/wax etc so as long as you resealed then you should be ok


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Nope, its a STRONG apc, hence dilution of 30:1!

4:1 can (and does) stain paintwork


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

so do you think a milder dilution would be ok?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

20:1 is safe on sealed paintwork and will not stain


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

sh!t.....hope I havn't damaged the calipersor stained my new wheels. Didn't see any staining and the calipers have done this before.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

You should be ok. Ive heard many horror stories but never witnessed any staining myself


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

1.4 is absolutely fine for cleaning wheels and is the dilution Autosmart recommend. The only time you will get problems as with any chemical is if you let it dry on the paint or if the paintwork is of poor standard eg.smart repairs or single stage paint.

Im guessing there are 2 possible causes your calipers turned pink. One is that they are not laquered and the other possible cause is that they where already faded and pink but your sealant was making them look redder and the G101 stripped it off. As you say you reapplied your sealant and they turned back red.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> You should be ok. Ive heard many horror stories but never witnessed any staining myself


Exactly. You hear these horror storys but very rarely do you see them and ive been selling G101 for 10 years! 99% of the time that a problem occurs with a product it is normally due to user error or failure to read the instructions on the label before using it.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

User error, does that ever occur??:lol: Thought any problems were due to faulty products


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Exactly. You hear these horror storys but very rarely do you see them and ive been selling G101 for 10 years! 99% of the time that a problem occurs with a product it is normally due to user error or failure to read the instructions on the label before using it.


Have to agree to a certain extent.

So many people just dont read the product labels.

However, even at a "safe" dilution it can stain certain things. But thats like all apc's which contain the same ingrediants isnt it.

I use Espuma G202 which is very strong, however my dilution ratio's are 100:1 for heavy work, 200:1 for things like interiors.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> User error, does that ever occur??:lol: Thought any problems were due to faulty products


Unfortunately once somebody uses something incorrectly they are very quick to dismiss a product as dangerous. Not many people like to admit that they have used something incorrectly and prefer to just dismiss the product instead.

The original poster wonders why the skin on his hands has gone dry. The best advice for that is go back to work and read the label on the G101 where it will tell you to keep off your skin and that it is classed as an irritant!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

And he should be using a barrier cream and gloves.

I do both whenever using chemicals.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The Doctor said:


> 1.4 is absolutely fine for cleaning wheels and is the dilution Autosmart recommend. The only time you will get problems as with any chemical is if you let it dry on the paint or if the paintwork is of poor standard eg.smart repairs or single stage paint.
> 
> Im guessing there are 2 possible causes your calipers turned pink. One is that they are not laquered and the other possible cause is that they where already faded and pink but your sealant was making them look redder and the G101 stripped it off. As you say you reapplied your sealant and they turned back red.


They are factory painted, but not laquered.It maybe did strip the sealant as I keep them topped up so they look glossy and red.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

As for my hands....it will be gloves next time. Just under estimated the product. 

I've put some girly hand cream on them now.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> They are factory painted, but not laquered.It maybe did strip the sealant as I keep them topped up so they look glossy and red.


No laquer means single stage paintwork. On the instructions on the G101 it states not suitable for single stage paint.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

I use it neat, never had any problems.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

you also need to consider if it has removed the grease between the calipers and brake pads, if it has they will squeal you will have to re-grease them.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Exactly. You hear these horror storys but very rarely do you see them and ive been selling G101 for 10 years! 99% of the time that a problem occurs with a product it is normally due to user error or failure to read the instructions on the label before using it.


Agreed. I've used G101 HOT on some really dirty stuff and have never had problems. Same thing with TFR and stuff like that. Use it properly, use your common sense and you should be fine!


----------

